# 1. Ortler Bike-Marathon am 6. Juni 2015



## CubeBiker4ever (19. August 2014)

Am *6. Juni 2015* findet die erste Ausgabe des Ortler-Bike Marathons statt. Organisiert durch leidenschaftliche Biker.

Der Austragungsort liegt in Südtirol im mittleren und oberen Vinschgau, bekannt durch eine Vielzahl von Bike-Touren.

Auf die Teilnehmer warten 2 attraktive Strecken. Die Strecken führen durch Klöster und Burgen, vorbei an malerischen Bergseen und durch traumhafte Bergdörfer.

Der Start und das Ziel finden in der mittelalterlichen Stadt Glurns statt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. August 2014)

Cool, das ist ja wirklich ein interessanter Termin für die nächste Jahresplanung.

Ist das dann auch wieder mit dieser (nervigen) ärztlichen Bescheinigung, dass man beim Biken vermutlich nicht tot vom Bike fällt? Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dies ist ein Grund, warum ich schon lange kein Rennen mehr in IT gefahren bin. Obwohl nicht weit weg von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeBiker4ever (22. August 2014)

Die Regel über die ärztliche Bescheinigung gilt nur für italienische Staatsbürger. Alle "Ausländer" sind davon befreit (zumindest wir als Veranstalter bestehen nicht darauf).


----------



## CubeBiker4ever (26. August 2014)

Für alle, die es eilig haben, die ANMELDUNG für den Ortler-Bike-Marathon ist nun offen.


----------



## martinos (1. September 2014)

gibt's schon ne Aussage zur Streckenschwierigkeit? Ist es eher ne Heizerstrecke auf Schotter oder hats auch nen ordentlichen Trailanteil?


----------



## CubeBiker4ever (1. September 2014)

Ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich diese Strecke sehr gut kenne. Außerdem sind mir auch einige weitere Marathons in den Alpen bekannt. Und ohne zu übertreiben kann ich sagen, dass diese Strecke alles hat. Außer den visuellen Höhenpunkten, die diese Umgebung ohnehin bietet, sind jede Menge Trails, rasante Abfahrten, steile Anstiege, Windschattenfahrten und Aufstiege zum Polzen dabei.


----------



## CubeBiker4ever (23. November 2014)

Inzwischen sind wir bei 400 Teilnehmern und es fehlen noch 194 Tage.


----------



## pfeffer2004 (13. Januar 2015)

sind schwierige trails und passagen drin? würde vllt gerne fahren bin aber nicht der große techniker. bis jetzt nur marathons wie albstadt bike marathon und black forest in kirchzarten gefahren.


----------



## CubeBiker4ever (14. Januar 2015)

Dann ist der Ortler Bike Marathon genau dein Wettkampf. Technische Passagen sind nur sehr spärlich. Eine kurze Abfahrt im steilen Gelände und ein kurzer Trail und das ist schon alles. Der Rest besteht aus Forst- und Almenwegen mit herrlichem Panorama.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Januar 2015)

CubeBiker4ever schrieb:


> .... jede Menge Trails ....






CubeBiker4ever schrieb:


> ... ein kurzer Trail und das ist schon alles. Der Rest besteht aus Forst- und Almenwegen ....


----------



## CubeBiker4ever (14. Januar 2015)

Auf alle Fälle machbar. Ich selber bin auch kein großartiger Techniker, aber diese Passagen schaffe auch ich auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Januar 2015)

gibt es jetzt *"jede Menge Trails"* oder *"nur einen Trail"*? Du widersprichst Dich hier ein wenig.


----------



## CubeBiker4ever (14. Januar 2015)

Marathon Strecke ->2 Trails
Classic Strecke ->1 Trail

Einige Passagen sind allerdings noch nicht ganz definitiv.


----------



## pfeffer2004 (15. Januar 2015)

und wie lange sind die trails ca


----------



## sharky (17. Januar 2015)

CubeBiker4ever schrieb:


> Marathon Strecke ->2 Trails
> Classic Strecke ->1 Trail
> 
> Einige Passagen sind allerdings noch nicht ganz definitiv.


klingt alles nicht sonderlich vertrauenserweckend, was du schreibst, sorry. erst sprichst du von jede menge trails und dass du die strecke bestens kennst. jetzt wird es auch 1 bzw. 2 trails reduziert und die strecke steht doch noch nicht ganz vollständig? ich zieh den hut vor jedem, der so eine veranstaltung aus dem boden stampft. aber das hier geschriebene erweckt den eindruck, als wolle man irgendwie starter animieren und genau das schreiben, was der jeweilige fragende grade hören will


----------



## CubeBiker4ever (17. Januar 2015)

Das will ich natürlich auch -


----------



## atlas (17. Januar 2015)

Bin dabei.

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeBiker4ever (18. Januar 2015)

Das freut mich. 

Wir sind bei 843 Teilnehmern.


----------



## Stucka (25. Januar 2015)

Biketeam Sonthofen ist mit 3 Mann dabei, Grüße aus dem Allgäu!


----------



## payne (25. Januar 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## XO-trail (26. März 2015)

Hab mir das video im internet mal angesehen, sieht alles ganz funny aus. suche immer die Herausforderung im uphill, geniesse jedoch die dann auch fordernde downhilltrails. war die letzten jahre regelmässig in Ischgl beim Ironbike, Velilltrail ist immer das größte.
Mal sehn was die Terminplanung hergibt, wie schon gesagt die kulisse vor dem ortler istschon was...


----------



## Stucka (8. Juni 2015)

ganz tolle Veranstaltung, super organisiert!! Musste mich leider nach 27KM auf der Langstrecke verabschieden (Hinterrad blockiert, Bremszylinder hinüber - dank an den engagierten Helfer an der Servicestelle bei KM 27!!!) aber bis dahin Eindruck top! Wir sind nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder mit dabei


----------



## minihbmichi (8. Juni 2015)

Wahnsinns Strecke, super Wetter, fast zu heiß, perfekte Organisation, sehr viele Verpflegungsstellen.

Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder


----------



## scale007 (8. Juni 2015)

War letzte Woche im Vischgau und habe die Langstrecke (da komplett ausgeschildert) vorher schon komplett abgefahren.
Das Streckenbild aus meiner Sicht ein schöner aber technisch sehr 1 facher und schneller Marathon 80% Schotter und Waldwege 18 % Teer  2 % Trail
Trails sind es nicht viele und alle S1 ein paar Wiesentrial leicht Bergauf,und der Längste Bergab nach dem ersten langen Anstieg auf 2200 ab Seeumrundung Abwärts bis zur Baumgrenze ca.2 Km und nach dem letzten langen Anstieg 2 Wegquerungen Bergab je 100 -200 Meter
Panorama ist aber sehr gelungen man hat immer wieder tolle Blicke ins Vinschgau .


----------



## MBBIKE (31. Mai 2016)

CubeBiker4ever schrieb:


> Die Regel über die ärztliche Bescheinigung gilt nur für italienische Staatsbürger. Alle "Ausländer" sind davon befreit (zumindest wir als Veranstalter bestehen nicht darauf).



Diese Aussage scheint nun aber nicht mehr gültig. Nun verlangt das Ok von allen Teilnehmenden diese ärztliche Bescheinigung. Ohne diese Bescheinigung wird man in eine Kategorie verbannt, in der scheinbar keine Zeit und Rangierung gemessen wird. Was sollen das bringen? So eine Bescheinigung ist aus meiner Sicht eh nichts wert. Ausser das es den Teilnehmer weitere Kosten aufbürdet.


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Mai 2016)

Italienische Bürokratie. Ist halt so. Da kann der Veranstalter nichts dafür.

Und in Italien ist eben viel mehr verbreitet in einem Verein zu sein und eine Lizenz zu haben. Ist halt so.


----------

